# World's Best TV/Observation Tower



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I wasn't able to find a thread for this topic in this section. I'll start out with...


CN Tower, Toronto


CN Tower by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

^^ agree!!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the most famous... la tour Eiffel


Paris, Eiffel Tower at 0:04am, December 17, 2013 by Krystle37, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Canton Tower, Guangzhou.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ indeed one of the best. 


Canton Tower by __ip, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berliner Fernsehturm*


Berlin TV Tower by Rick Eisenmenger, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Heinrich-Hertz-Turm (Hamburg)*


Hamburg by Gerhard1946, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Rheinturm (Düsseldorf)*


Düsseldorf Fernsehturm by kgebinger, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Europaturm (Frankfurt a.M.)*









source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mylius (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/deed.de)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Olympiaturm (München)*









by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Useroco_a_poco (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Nürnberger Fernmeldeturm*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Taxiarchos228 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/en:GNU_Free_Documentation_License)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Fernsehturm Dresden*









by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Steffenmaq (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Colonius (Cologne)*


Colonius by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

German cities like their observation towers.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Im not saying this is the best in the world, however, it's an interesting design.

Spinnaker Tower 170m, Portsmouth, UK.


IMG_1092 - Spinnaker Tower - Portsmouth - 17.02.15 by Colin D Lee, on Flickr


Nightlife by jakeof, on Flickr


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

Seattle space needle, SEATTLE,WA U.S.A 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8sHL_vIgAAW2ke.png

http://www.wallpaper4me.com/images/wallpapers/gloomy_space_needle_w1.jpeg


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^








http://architecture.about.com/od/towers/ig/Tall-Towers/Space-Needle.htm


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Beijing Olympic Park Observation Tower


Observation Tower at Olympic Park by Darielita-ita, on Flickr


Beijing Olympic Park Observation Tower by slackware, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hudson11 said:


> I wasn't able to find a thread for this topic in this section. I'll start out with...


I'm surprised there wasn't a thread for this already. Besides the ones mentioned the Sky Tree in Tokyo and Oriental Pearl in Shanghai come to mind. There's a rather good one in Tehran as well... I think?

It will come off as impartial but the CN Tower is the gold standard in my book. Tallest thing on earth for 34 years and a marvel of engineering for its time. The proportions are perfect and the new lighting feature is terrific. It's a bit of a surprise how iconic it became. The CN Tower is one thing Toronto got very right.

*CN Tower under construction in 1975*









*That's a 47 floor condo in the upper right!*

CN Tower-09 by wukevinc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Looks SO weird without the donut!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Macau Tower


Macau Tower by 小捲~, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Viva viagra Las Vegas


Las Vegas 2015-90 by brendanvanson, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Ostankino Tower, Moscow, Russia


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Tour Eiffel*


Under the skirt of the Iron Lady by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ Toronto, Canada


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

shabanaazmi said:


> Where is located the tower of CN? I think Canada. Am I right or not? Can you help me?


CN stands for 'Canadian National'. It's a big railway that used to have a telecom arm.


----------



## beaniepotato (Jul 7, 2013)

_Built in 1989 with the most cutting-edge modern design of its era! Visible from most parts of the city, it stands tall as a wonderful 234 metre high landmark! Some may say it's a communications tower, and some say it's an observation deck, but it is in fact both! It is the one and only... _

*Fukuoka Tower - Fukuoka, Japan*

#Fukuoka #Tower #Fukuokatower #Landmark #Night by sonamoo456, on Flickr
FUKUOKA TOWER by mikemikecat, on Flickr
Fukuoka Tower by rzfkn, on Flickr


And as a little bonus, I'll add another cool little Japanese observation tower. Built as early as 1963, it has definitely passed the test of time. Standing proud at 108 metres, it's the not-so-big in Japan...

*Kobe Port Tower - Kobe, Japan*

スーパームーンと神戸の夜 ／ Super Moon and Kobe Night by Active-U, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ Wow, had no idea about those and both are stunning!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Overlooking the Seine by llr04001, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

the fukuoka tower damnn nice so underrated


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Aspire Torch, Doha, Qatar
*

Torch lighting up Doha by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


Qatar. The Torch Doha by ramon.vmorales, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Canton Tower - world's second tallest


Canton Tower Guangzhou city China by Chris, on Flickr


Canton Tower Guangzhou city China by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Calgary, Canada
Calgary Tower
627 feet









http://104.236.16.159/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/calgary_tower.jpg


Dallas, Texas
Reunion Tower
561 feet









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4094/4864736678_261b76ef72_z.jpg


San Antonio, Texas
Tower of the Americas
622 feet








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-eM5rIcQSCS8/Tt2auhtXD8I/AAAAAAAAO2I/BFa2ljcDMAU/s640/060.JPG


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

Kuala Lumpur Tower
City on the clouds by Ervan Junus, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KL Tower @ Night*









by Ms Ketsuraku









by Lim Wei Chun









by Darry Lum


----------



## Greedy Sheedy (May 17, 2015)

I love the two in Tokyo, but this just isn't a contest. The Eiffel Tower is just gorgeous.

Spinnaker Tower gets an hounorable mention too.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

New lighting @ KL Tower. :cheers:



rizalhakim said:


>


Watch from 2.20


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*World's Tallest* - Tokyo Sky Tree


東京スカイツリー by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Tour Eiffel*


50 shades of red by cedmitch26, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berliner Fernsehturm 368 Meter/1207 feet*










by http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Kindrob (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/deed.no)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*First television tower in the world, which was built with an reinforced concrete shaft.*

*Stuttgart TV Tower | 216.6 m*



Pieter Strohm said:


> _Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart via flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

SkyTower from Auckland











From WikiCommons


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Edit


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

My Top 3: Space Needle, Sky Tower, Tokyo Tower. That one in Doha is amazing also.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Milad Tower, Tehran, Iran
i might be biased, but I find it much more pleasant and beautiful compared to other towers of its style , like the CN tower or auckland or stuttgart towers

this actually seems to have a theme, an architectural idea behind it
the arches and the dome give it a more interactive feel, designs that are based on traditional styles

the interiors are also huge , the capsule on the top has 7 floors (cafe, restaurant, gallery etc, sky dome etc) 









http://fs.aminus3.com/image/2012-04-25.html










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=694430&page=2




















http://www.studentsoftheworld.info/sites/country/towers.php









http://en.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=77&ArticleId=1038


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Canton Tower, Guangzhou, China*


LF1_7592-1 by Feng Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Glasgow Tower, Glasgow, Scotland, UK*








*Source: Wikipedia.org*​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*British Telecom (BT) Tower, London, UK*








*Source: Pinterest.com*​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Blackpool Tower, Blackpool, England, UK*








*Source: attractiontix.co.uk*​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Radio City Tower / St. John's Beacon, Liverpool, UK*








*Source: www.flickr.com/photos/mobilevirgin*​


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the CN Tower at the close of the PanAm Games


Pan Am Games Closing Ceremonies by Marcanadian, on Flickr

4Farewell to the Pan Am Games by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

paris july 14th 2015


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

TOKYO-SKYTREE by NEKO, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Space Needle - Seattle


20150818 Seattle by Neil Coulter, on Flickr


20150818 Seattle by Neil Coulter, on Flickr


20150818 Seattle by Neil Coulter, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Tokyo Sky Tree* 


P6100778 by Tim Brennan, on Flickr


P6100781 by Tim Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Karl1587 said:


> *British Telecom (BT) Tower, London, UK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........structures like this prove that nuclear weapons are a good thing and with any luck the nuclear fallout will also take care of that Blackpool thing. 

My favorites are the Eiffel and CN by a long shot with honourable mention to the Canton and Space needle. 

In terms of views, it's damn hard to beat the Skylon in Niagara Falls......certainly the most unique and spectacular views of any observation deck.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Torre de comunicacions de Montjuïc, Barcelona:


















both pics: wikipedia


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

An older example (from 1937, Nazi style TV tower):

Feldberg (=Frankfurt)









wikipedia









wikipedia









wikipedia









heliflug.net


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

kisssme said:


> paris july 14th 2015


Best of best :bow::bow:


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

yesterday, the eiffeil tower was pink


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The world's tallest Observation Tower Tokyo Sky Tree


東京スカイツリー by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Modernist design, Euromast Rotterdam, 185 meter. It features a restaurant and obervation deck:









https://beeldbank.rws.nl/MediaObject/Details/312702









www.fotovlieger.nl


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR TOWER*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Awesome sauce! :yes:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tokyo Skytree


Tokyo Skytree Tower by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius TV tower, Lithuania 326,4 m (1981)*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre Branca, Milan, Italy*

Torre Branca, formerly known as Torre Littoria, was designed by Giò Ponti and Cesare Chiodi. Located in Sempione Park, this iron observation tower (108.6 meters) was built in 68 days and opened in 1933, in occasion of the 5th edition of the Milano Triennale Design Exhibition. From the top is possible to see Milan's new skyline, historic centre, the Alps and more. Under the tower there is a café/disco restaurant by fashion group Roberto Cavalli.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. CN Tower, Toronto
2. Eiffel Tower, Paris
3. Oriental Pearl, Shanghai
4. Sky Tree, Tokyo
5. Canton Tower, Guangzhou
6. Ostankino Tower, Moscow
7. Aspire Torch, Doha
8. Stratosphere, Las Vegas
9. KL Tower, Kuala Lumpur
10. Sky Tower, Auckland


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm seeing a lot of pride for observation towers in one's own country.

So I think I should bring up some American observation towers:
Stratosphere Las Vegas:









Source: archgened.oucreate.com


Reunion Tower (Dallas):









Source: gokwest.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Tower of the Americas (San Antonio):









Source: Wikimedia Commons


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Beijing Olympic Tower


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Milad Tower Tehran 









http://orujtravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Milad-Tower-1.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/87864283.jpg


----------



## MalimDeMan (Sep 2, 2015)

nice towers


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I like how the Milad Tower stands out against the mountains in the background. The lights are nice, too.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

And the winner is...


Oriental Pearl Tower by memos to the future, auf Flickr


Oriental Pearl Tower by Matthias Wild, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Tokyo Tower, Tokyo, Japan*:
http://pixabay.com/p-1338794/?no_redirect

Tokyo Tower at Twilight by Masahiko Futami, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berliner Fernsehturm*


_DSC3178 by Darryl Wilkins, auf Flickr


----------

